# Doe Acting Pregnant But Past Due Date



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

My doe is 2 weeks past her due date. Is it possible she is really pregnant? She has been pulling fur for weeks and getting a nice nest built. My normal very sweet rabbit bit me. Appetite has picked way up. And she is way bigger than she was. Can rabbits have a fake pregnancy? Can she be going through this? If so when will she quit? She been pregnant 6 weeks total in 2 more days it will be 7 weeks. Her 3rd chin notice 3rd chin is dragging the wire. It also also 2 nipple looking things on it. She did not have this 3rd chin before pregnancy. She has gotten really big everywhere else to. I would pick her up and weigh to see if she weighs more but she been biting so I'm kinda scared to. Any ideas why she is going so late? Can I induce her somehow?


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Rabbits often have a false pregnancy.she wont have live babies 2 weeks past her due date.sometimes putting them in with the buck and letting them mount gets them into labor.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

i let my buck mount but not actually accomplish the act... i don't know the reasoning but thats the way i read it. 
you can also try rubbing her rump fur backwards and rubbing her sides and belly. 
i will caution you to where gloves cuz she won't be happy with any of it. and who can blame her really. be careful of both rabbits a buck can get bitey if he is inturrupted. 
supposedly the mounting will induce labor in 10 min most times. it didnt work that fast for my doe. but i think it had to help.

good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have seen what looked like babies kicking. I am super afraid to touch this girl as she has been moody and bit me. Would it work if I put the buck in with the doe?


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

My buck actually has always been nice while breeding. He's never bit me.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

my buck is a sweetie too!! but he did swing on me one time when i pushed him off a doe. no bite.... just a "hey can't you see i'm busy here" so now i always where gloves just to be on the safe side.

i got to thinking (or my brain kicked in)
2 weeks past due is an awful long time so my guess is she is hormonal nesting.... not really preggo. try to breed her now if she is in the mood to build nests. she might take easier this time


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I put Mr. Buck in and he was not being successful just sniffing around then finally got to business got bit 3-4 times in the face by my doe then he got mad and ran behind her and mounted. Then got bit in the face a few more times. I don't think my doe is very in the mood. Nor did it induce labor as she has not had any babies yet. How long would a false pregnancy last? She is also growing what looks like nipples in odd places that look quite full. That weren't there before she was "bred". They are on her bottom chin as odd as that sounds tell me she can't be a milk machine from her chin hehehe. What else could this be? She is one odd mixed up critter I should take pics so you all can see. I wonder if she doesn't have health issues. She has never successfully been bred. She is HUGE just under 12 lbs looks way bigger now. Grows nails like I have never seen in my life have to be clipped all the time. I clip my other rabbits a few time a year she needs clipped every 2 weeks. She also has always had a purplish pink to her mouth. I thought at first maybe she was just different. Now I am wondering if this all somehow ties in? And when I say she needs her nails clipped they grew probably 1/4 to 1/2 inch. When I got her her nails were long and curling to the side. So they curl a little now but not bad. I think it may be from her nail having been long so long. What are your ideas on this crazy girl?


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just thought of another odd thing she drinks water like crazy. I only give her 2 bottles which she drinks in the time my others drink 1 bottle. I don't know if I put more bottles up would she drink that to.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

She will not let me take a pic. I guess I will get the gloves out and be bit.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am confused as to tell the difference between dewlaps chins and whatever. There is a dark spot in the on the bottom chin or dewlap or whatever that is the nipple looking thingy. Does she look overly big to anyone else?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

You should start learning to handle a mean doe.
She should be palpated to make sure she isnt PG.
She should be weighed as a fat rabbit is not a healthy rabbit.
Her dewlaps should be thoroughly checked to make sure she isnt developing abscesses or any other infection or irritation if it rubbing or has any folds of skin.

Sounds like this rabbit needs a good checking over!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am new to rabbits as far as any successfulness goes. I have unsuccessfully had them for 3 years. And keep trying differnet things. Anyways how do you handle a mean rabbit? She is generally a shy sweetie. How do you know if she is or is not pregnant? This is what I have been asking. Well I have tried to check her as much as she will allow for all I know to be checking. Her nipple looking things are in a odd place when she gets up you can't see it you can only see it when she is sitting. I must pay some attention to have noticed that. There is one on each side. So please what do you think it is? And what can I do about it? It looks exactly like nipples they develope while nursing. I do not claim to have vet knowledge about rabbits. In fact I have tried a lot to make sure my rabbits are healthy. I am new and don't know what to look for unless I happen to see something unusual.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please don't pound on me about the unsuccessful years please. My brother owned them for 2 of those years I helped a little. So they have been in my hands the start of breeding season and am doing all I know and learning a ton and have a ton more to learn. I am just asking that people be patient with me. Thanks for all the help everyone is being though I do appreciate it a lot!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know she was overly big thats why I asked I didn't think it looked healthy either. I have had her on hay diets limited feed diets. She gets everything a healthy normal rabbit would get. The others are doing great normal weight and thriving except having a hard time getting them bred but other than that we are doing good.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

How's that doe doing today?

Maybe you just have a strange one there. Thyroid problem, perhaps?

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I, for one, am not going to slam you for having had a steep learning curve with rabbits. You're in good company around here. But you may be making things unnecessarily difficult for yourself by sticking with this particular doe.

It is quite possible she has a health problem. Is she your only doe? If you have any good ones, the logical solution would be to cull her and not waste any more time, effort and money on her. Even if you don't have other does, replacing her would be the solution I would opt for, in your place. 

Culling hard is difficult if you have a soft heart, but if you are going to raise rabbits for meat sometimes it is a decision you need to make. It is often the quickest and best route to a viable meat herd. The good thing about rabbits is that you can usually eat your mistakes.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, dear. Pam, I hope you don't think I was coming down on you. I truly wanted to know what's going on with your doe, and just suggested that maybe she has a few anomalies that make her a poor choice as a breeder.

Keep on trying. Rabbits can be really frustrating, and we've all had our share of ups and downs.

Pony!


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

i don't think anyone was slamming anyone...

maggiej has a good point... when i first started with rabbits i kept every dumb doe i had hoping they would get better the next time ... well after a year and finding this forum i did the math on my producers
the problem doe had a 46% lose rate but large litters
the good doe had a 6% lose rate but small litters 
they both got the same amount of kits to buchering size... 
i culled the problem doe that following weekend!!

when you are putting $ time and effort into a doe you have to figure out what your personal limit will be.... she needs to be earning you time $ and effort
around here 3 strikes and your out seems to be the popular limit and i go with that mostly (now that i know better!) so ask your self ... do you feel lucky? oops, brain skip
ask yourself-- has she earned your time $ effort..
and go from there
good luck


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Grrr don't you hate when a lengthy post goes down the toilet. Anyway after the electric cut off rudely interuppted hehehe. She is being sold as a pet only. I don't have the heart to eat her or anything. I also just took RiverPines the wrong way at first. I know he was just trying to be helpful. Sorry RiverPines. I was afraid I would get slammed because I didn't know this this and this. I am new and have had a rough learning experience already. And simply wanted helped. I know I have a lot more to learn. She has always had odd things like nails growing super fast drinking a lot HUGE etc. So she would make a good pet but has to go. Thanks for all the caring yet to the pointness! It was much appreciated! You all were so helpful!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I still don't know what is up with the nipple looking things anyone else know? Or why she is huge? Or why anything odd?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CookingPam777 said:


> I still don't know what is up with the nipple looking things anyone else know? Or why she is huge? Or why anything odd?


I have no idea... Sometimes, the answer is the same as the one to the question, "Why is a penguin?"

Just because...

Pony!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay. She developed it when she got "pregnant". I just wanted to know what to tell the buyer. I guess i will just say I am not sure.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

what about a tick? ticks usually turn gray but the thought popped in my head just now

or it could be a misplaced extra nipple......it happens i'm sure


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well she has one on each side but yes it look exactly like a nipple just in an odd spot. I don't think it's a tick as it would have fallen off by now.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I just had a thought on your "growths", I wonder if they could be bot fly bites? I haven't seen it in person, perhaps Google has pics of it. From what I've read, they form a "bump" with a little air hole. Can you examine the lumps closely to see if there is a hole? Or you could put some neosporin or something on it, and see if anything comes out? Or they could be abcesses too. You could try lancing them, ick!


----------

